# Grand Inquisition



## BossyCow (Nov 25, 2008)

Saw this on another forum.. Post questions that you would like someone to answer.. personal, favorite color.. marital status... anything you would like someone to answer.. we'll start with someone.. and when they are done.. they get to pick the next victim.. err.. subject.... All questions allowed as long as they can be asked and answered in keeping with the general guidelines for other posts?  Soooo what do you think? Sound like fun?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 25, 2008)

What kind of car do you drive?

(uuuhhhm.. am  Idoing this right? )


----------



## NJN (Nov 25, 2008)

2008 Ford Focus

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 25, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> 2008 Ford Focus
> 
> Do you have any pets?



Are you picking Sasha for that question? I think the OP wanted us to pick out a specific person and once they answered they could pick someone else.... am I right?


----------



## NJN (Nov 25, 2008)

I read it as answer a question, ask a question. After reading more closely i think you're right.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 25, 2008)

Three fish... 
Mac or PC?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 25, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Three fish...
> Mac or PC?



PC. 

What type of cell phone?


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 26, 2008)

AT&T    not do to service plan,  just the only service that works in area I work.

What type of ambulances does your company use.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 26, 2008)

*Sasha's Grand Inquisition*

Okay.. seems like there's a bit of interest.. so lets start with Sasha.. since she was so quick to jump on the bandwagon... 

So.. post a list of questions you would like Sasha to answer... when done, Sasha gets to select the next victim.. er.. subject.. er.. participant.


What's your favorite Gatorade flavor?
How much dog food do the piggies go through in a week?
Beer, wine or liquor?
What's your favorite non EMS activity?
When you were 10, what did you want to be when you grew up


----------



## Sasha (Nov 26, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay.. seems like there's a bit of interest.. so lets start with Sasha.. since she was so quick to jump on the bandwagon...
> 
> So.. post a list of questions you would like Sasha to answer... when done, Sasha gets to select the next victim.. er.. subject.. er.. participant.
> 
> ...



1. Strawberry gatorade, of course! Then Blue, Orange, and Yellow
2. A big bag, and a box of biscuits a week. And half of my dinner most nights! They eat a lot.
3. Gatorade 
4. I have two. I like to make crafty things, and I like to read. I make hemp jewelry, mostly but I'm branching out into sewing. I like to read memoirs. My current favorite books are A Piece of Cake, and First They Killed My Father. I'm reading More, Now, Again. It's about a woman's struggle with Ritalin addiction, it's from the same lady who wrote Prozac Nation. It's good so far.
5. I wanted to be a doctor, but I'm too stupid to be a doctor so I decided to be a nurse, but things happened and I landed in EMT school. My dream job at that age was to be a doctor at a free clinic.

Oooookay.

Let's see. Who'se my victim? Hmmmm.

NJNewbie:
1. Do you like to read, and if so, what kind of books?
2. What do you do on your off time?
3. If you weren't a paramedic or an EMT, what would you be? Do you plan to continue your education?
4. Does NJ really smell like people say it does?
5. Where do you see yourself in 10 years?


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Let's see. Who'se my victim? Hmmmm.
> 
> NJNewbie:
> 1. Do you like to read, and if so, what kind of books?
> ...




WHY ME??????????????????
1. I don't read much, if i do read its whatever my teacher or instructor assigns.
2. Build houses for Habitat for Humanity or sleep, whichever is more convenient. 
3. Of course i plan to continue my education, if i weren't in EMS i would probably be, at least at the moment, flipping burgers.
4. I can't really say, all these years of inhaling petro-chemical fumes has ruined my nose.
5. I can't tell you where i will be in 10 minutes, so 10 years is out of the question. ADD YAY:lol: Possibily doing this::usa:



Oh God, too many potential victims, who to choose?
Lets go with one of our favorite CL's, CHIMPIE

1. How did the name come about?
2. Can you cook well? If so, can i have some of whatever you're cooking?
3. What do you think is the worst job in the world?
4. Does NJ really smell like people say it does?
5. What kind of TV shows do you watch?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 26, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> WHY ME??????????????????
> 1. I don't read much, if i do read its whatever my teacher or instructor assigns.
> 2. Build houses for Habitat for Humanity or sleep, whichever is more convenient.
> 3. Of course i plan to continue my education, if i weren't in EMS i would probably be, at least at the moment, flipping burgers.
> ...



You stole my number 4, and he couldn't answer since he lives in Sarasota, Florida!! Duuuuuur.

Habitat for Humanity? Is that fun? Do you have to know how to build to volunteer?


----------



## NJN (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey you never know if he will know the #4

If you like playing with big tools its a blast. It depends on what chapter you are looking to work with but most places will be happy if you have a will to help and they will teach you all the rest.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in... So, what do I do?


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 27, 2008)

wait until someone picks you to answer their question.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Oh God, too many potential victims, who to choose?
> Lets go with one of our favorite CL's, CHIMPIE
> 
> 1. How did the name come about?
> ...



I could answer all of those questions for him, except #3.

And I hereby denominate myself from any questions.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 28, 2008)

Spudcrushr:

What is your favorite band?
Best sports team is?
and finally... what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## NJN (Nov 28, 2008)

Somebody page chimpie and tell him to get his behind down here to play along.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Oh God, too many potential victims, who to choose?
> Lets go with one of our favorite CL's, CHIMPIE
> 
> 1. How did the name come about?
> ...



1. As a kid my body was not proportioned correctly.  My arms were really, really long compared to the rest of my body.  It looked like my hands were down towards my knees.  So when I was about 14 my brother nicknamed me Chimpie.  So for the last 18 years the name as traveled along with me.  My niece and nephew only call me Uncle Chimpie.

2. I can make a mean bowl of cereal, and mac-n-cheese if I feel froggy.  And if I have extras, anyone is welcome to it.

3. There are a few, but cleaning porta-potties has to be high on the list.  The one thing that I can't stand is crap.  Blood, I'm okay.  Traumatic injuries, I'm okay.  Crap... I'm done.

4. I've never been to NJ.... sorry.

5. I watch way too much TV.  Friends, Seinfeld, House, Boston Legal, The Office, 30 Rock, Storm Chasers, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, Family Guy, etc.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 28, 2008)

Chimpie didn't read the rules. Now you gotta pick someone to ask questions of to keep the game going!!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2008)

For Sapphyre...



 How did your username come about?
 What are some of your favorite things to do in SoCal?
 Do you have a big family?
 Do you decorate your house for the holidays?
 It's a Saturday night.  You off of work and don't have to go in on Sunday.  Whatcahdoin'?


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 28, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> For Sapphyre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. When it came time to grow up and create an adult online personality, I was having trouble coming up with something.  Now, even though I'm an April baby, diamonds are NOT this girl's best friend.  Good quality, dark blue sapphires are.  But, I had to be weird and alter the spelling...
2. Favorite things to do in SoCal?  When I have the money, Disney's nice.  So is Universal  (yup, same parks as in Florida, but we have the originals )  Otherwise, I LOVE to go up into the mountains, and walk the forest trails.  Never been a surfer, or skier, and I'm not really into celebrity spotting (although I have met Ahnold, and nearly, literally, ran into APL).
3.My immediate family growing up as blended at least once by all parental units (as in, I have step siblings who have other step siblings who have other half siblings, my family tree looks like it should be from the south).
4. I do not decorate for the holidays, me and Christmas do not get along, and I only recently started putting up a tree.  I do not currently decorate for other holidays.
5. There is no such beast, I work saturday nights   However, should such an event occur, I'd be drinking.  Either at Howl at the Moon (Sunday nights are better though), or at home.  (and before anyone asks, drink of choice, reposado grade tequila, straight, no lime no salt).  Or, I might curl up on the couch with hubby and a stack of decent action DVDs, and my knitting.

For AirwayGoddess:

1.  What are your hobbies?
2. Why the obsession with Randy Mantooth  (cause, well, Kevin Tighe was SO much hotter)?
3. Are you really a SoCal native, or are you just messing with us?
4. Will you adopt me?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 28, 2008)

*Allright I'll play!*

I love walking on the beach, riding my bike, gazing at the stars at night and hanging out with my friends 

I have had a love affair with EMS since I was 12 years old and saw Emergency!  ( and yes I think Randolf Mantooth is a hottie!!!) 

 I was born at St. Francis Hospital back in the day! B) in Santa Barbara California
And yes Sapph I will adopt you!!  

For Vent Medic:

What inspired you to go into EMS?
Who is your faverite rock or music band?
If you had the choice of either chocolate mousse or cream brulee??
If you had the choice of either working with Johnny or Roy who would you pick?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 28, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> 2. Favorite things to do in SoCal?  When I have the money, Disney's nice.  So is Universal  (yup, same parks as in Florida, but we have the originals )



But ours are newer and improved. GO FLORIDA THEME PARKS!

:usa:


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 28, 2008)

So, I guess I had better remember to check in on this thread from time to time, huh?  One more thing for me to forget to do....


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 28, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> Spudcrushr:
> 
> What is your favorite band?
> Best sports team is?
> and finally... what did you have for breakfast?



1. Jonas Brothers!  <_< Probably "Rise Against"
2. I don't follow sports, but the Patriots are cool
3. Nothing, I don't eat breakfast

So now I pick someone to answer questions?

Epi-

Favorite song?
Type of POV you drive?
Favorite gun?


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, anyone can post questions once the original subject has chosen the next victim. For instance.. Chimpie:


Coffee or cocoa?
What is the greatest adventure you ever had?
How many rolls of Duct tape are currently in your home/car.
White bread or wheat?

Sapphyre:

If you could have dinner with any person alive or dead, real or fictional, who would it be?
Lime or lemons with your tequila?
Favorite hangover cure (for a tequila drinker this has to be good)
What was the name of your first pet?
As a child, did you color inside the lines?


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 30, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Actually, anyone can post questions once the original subject has chosen the next victim. For instance.. Chimpie:
> 
> Sapphyre:
> 
> ...




My husband, I miss eating with him.
Neither, unless I'm drinking inferior quality tequila, then it's lemons.
None.  I don't get hangovers.
Um..... First name I can remember is Prissy, but, she was my mom's cat.  First one that was Mine was Jake
After about age 5, yes.  Before that, did anyone color in the lines?


----------



## imurphy (Nov 30, 2008)

I suppose I'll play on this one!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK imurphy...*

1. Who was that sitting on the toilet in the "Self Defense" thread?
2. What was your most-favorite near-accident at the wheel, code 3?
3. If you had three music CD's to play over and over on a desert island by yourself for a year, which ones would you choose?
4. Which ones would you _*rule OUT*_. 
5. Why do you think the ambulance, pumper and sheriff's car are pulling up across from my house right now?h34r:


----------



## imurphy (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Who was that sitting on the toilet in the "Self Defense" thread?

I have NO idea! I just yoinked and photoshopped that from the net somwhere. Funny pic though!

2. What was your most-favorite near-accident at the wheel, code 3?

Hmm. I've had so many.

fav NEAR accident was when I was goign through an intersecton (I had a green) and nearly got wiped out by a car passing like .5m in front of me comming through a red at 3 in the morning!

Fav accident was hitting a toll booth at 4am and smashing the windscreen transporting a CCU to CCU patient. Had to continue on. Fun part was calling my boss and waking him!

3. If you had three music CD's to play over and over on a desert island by yourself for a year, which ones would you choose?

Easy. 
VNV Nation - Judgement
Journey - Greatest Hits
Dirty Epics - Straight in, No Kissing

4. Which ones would you rule OUT.

Any of the NOW! albums people buy me, even though I hate pop music!

5. Why do you think the ambulance, pumper and sheriff's car are pulling up across from my house right now?

Because you're having a party... A GOOD party?

and for my victim: firecoins

1. What TV show can you not stand to miss? (And no, you can't just download it!)
2. If you could be any famous character, living or dead, real or fictional, who would it be?
3. (Controversial one) Who is your favourite person on this site


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2008)

imurphy said:


> 1. Who was that sitting on the toilet in the "Self Defense" thread?
> 
> I have NO idea! I just yoinked and photoshopped that from the net somwhere. Funny pic though!
> 
> ...



Pic another person...I opted out.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 1, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pic another person...I opted out.


 
chicken


----------



## firecoins (Dec 1, 2008)

imurphy said:


> and for my victim: firecoins
> 
> 1. What TV show can you not stand to miss? (And no, you can't just download it!)


Family Guy.  I am feel a little bit like Stewie, I want to take over the world but I am just a baby. 


> 2. If you could be any famous character, living or dead, real or fictional, who would it be?


That one is tough.  Several people come to mind.  Bill Hicks without the dying from cancer a 34 years old bit.  



> 3. (Controversial one) Who is your favourite person on this site


Oh boy! That is controversial.  Sasha. I like eye candy.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 1, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> chicken



pretty much


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Oh boy! That is controversial.  Sasha. I like eye candy.



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 My new favorite poster!


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 1, 2008)

I see ya'll have been keepin' yourselves busy. I on the other hand have been playin' in the snow. I love the first snow fall. Playtime ON!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 3, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Family Guy.  I am feel a little bit like Stewie, I want to take over the world but I am just a baby.
> That one is tough.  Several people come to mind.  Bill Hicks without the dying from cancer a 34 years old bit.
> 
> 
> Oh boy! That is controversial.  Sasha. I like eye candy.



So, Firecoins... you pick the next victim.. and everyone gets to ask them questions.


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll sacrifice myself to the Inquisitors if anyone wonders about the life of a Grady EMT.......


----------



## Pamela (Dec 3, 2008)

ask me! ask me! ask me!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

Pamela:

1) Do you get hit on a lot working at Hooters?

2) What's your favorite color?

3) What made you get interested in EMS?

4) Do you plan to continue your education? What is your goal after all is said and done? Your dream job?

5) Favorite movie?


----------



## Pamela (Dec 3, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Pamela:
> 
> 1) Do you get hit on a lot working at Hooters?
> 
> ...




1. Haha yea a whole lot. I've taken a break from it though. 2 years was enough for a while. I'd turned into the mean bitter hooters girl that had been working there too long. And people just say really awkward things to you sometimes.
2. Umm... I'll be cliche and go with pink.
3. I've always liked emergency medicine. My stepdad was an ER physician and I was pre-med for a while. Silly me left school and I ended up getting my EMT and I love it. Nothing better for me. 
4. I'm starting paramedic school next summer. Then I may go into nursing or finish my pre-med and try for med school. I really don't know. I just know I want to be in medicine. 
5. My current favorite movie is 27 Dresses (I'm a big dork) cause James Marsden and I will get married one day and have beautiful, sarcastic, witty babies. 


Grady EMT:
1). What was the scariest call you've ever been on?
2). Do you like to read? Whats your fav?
3). Whats your favorite thing to eat?
4). What do you do for fun?
5). If you could have any super power, what would yours be?


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 3, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Grady EMT:
> 1). What was the scariest call you've ever been on?
> 2). Do you like to read? Whats your fav?
> 3). Whats your favorite thing to eat?
> ...



*1*) There are two that immediately come to the front of my mind.  First was a call on a cery dark stretch of interstate at 3am in pouring rain.  We arrived first onscene and I positioned the Amb to block the left shoulder and 1st L lane about 100yards up-stream from the incident up against the median wall.  While my partner and I were walking up to vehicle, another vehicle hyrdo-planed and struck the first car which I was about 15-20 feet from at that point.  Had I been at the drivers door, the car would have pinned me between the vehicle and the median wall.  One of those times where everything goes in slow motion, and after the call I called my Mom, Dad, and best friend to tell them I loved them.  

The other was when treating an 10yo that had resp arrested 2nd to severe asthma attack.  Her father seemed to think that our 3 minute response (5 to pt side after hiking across courtyard and into upstairs apt) was too long.  He was ETOH, left the room and returned with a handgun and started waving it around while still standing in the doorway while yelling many things.  I discreetly put out a help call. As per protocol on all reported pediatric arrests PD had already been started.  When I put out the help call an off-duty officer working part-time at the complex came immediately to assist.  He confronted the perp at gunpoint who refused to drop the weapon, then raised the weapon at the officer.  The officer shot him twice in the gut, dropping him instantly.  He is now serving 15years without parole for various felonys from that night. 

*2*) Tom Clancy, John Grisham, word searches, crosswords, keeping current with new EMS trends.

*3*) My Grandmother is British, and technically I'm half British, anything she cooks when I can.  When I can't, I have a thing for Mexican, and there is this really good Italian joint here in ATL that feels like an old Mob hangout: Alfredo's.  Best Italian I've ever had anywhere.

4) Fun??? What's that?  Being dad for my 11 month old God-daughter since the biological one is a dead-beat idiot(and a few other choice words), sleeping, camping, boating, shooting, paintball, driving, oh yeah, did I mention sleeping?

*5*) To make those that I care about as happy as I can, which I try to do every day.  Nothing like x-ray vision or super-stretch or flying, what can you really use those for in real life???


I'm hungry, off to get food and think up questions for my victim....h34r:


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright, *VentMedic*  your turn!!!

1) Which came first, the Chicken or the Egg?
2) Coke, Pepsi, or Dr Pepper?
3) What non-healthcare related jobs have you held in your life?
4) Do you speak an languages other than English fluently?
5) Do you have a suffix (Sr, Jr, 3rd, etc...) in your full name?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

> 2) Tom Clancy, John Grisham, word searches, crosswords, keeping current with new EMS trends.



No sudoku?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

you know, if this wasnt such a family friendly place, we could be having a real interesting q&a session with eachother. i cant think of a few question id like to ask some of you...........


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2008)

*Yeah, talk to my agent.*

tencharact


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> tencharact



This is as respectful as humanly possible, mycroft, but why not just post your post in the post and not the title section?? The titles are optional, you know.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

ive said that too.............


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> you know, if this wasnt such a family friendly place, we could be having a real interesting q&a session with eachother. i cant think of a few question id like to ask some of you...........



PM them!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 3, 2008)

thats not worked out to well for me in the past......


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> thats not worked out to well for me in the past......



They don't read regular PMs, just chat PMs, from what I've been told.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> ive said that too.............



Copy cat.  
10


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2008)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

Post removed because I am short bus.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 4, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> So, Firecoins... you pick the next victim.. and everyone gets to ask them questions.



Sasha can choose for me.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Sasha can choose for me.



I already did! Sorry!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2008)

*That's one question.*

Because I'm quirky and old and all that.
Much as I said when asked that before.
(And I"M the one with early onset dementia?!).


----------



## Pamela (Dec 4, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> you know, if this wasnt such a family friendly place, we could be having a real interesting q&a session with eachother. i cant think of a few question id like to ask some of you...........



haha naughty


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 4, 2008)

*Paging Ventmedic!!!!*

Alright Ventmedic!!!!1  Time to come out to play!!!!! ^_^^_^B)


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 4, 2008)

*VentMedic - Next Victim*

Ooooh... yes.. lets do VentMedic.. everyone post questions you would like her to answer about herself. 


What's your favorite color?
What was your most embarrassing Non EMS moment?
Person, living or dead, real or fictional that you would most want to be stranded on a desert island with?
Do you dance?
Favorite time wasting activity


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 4, 2008)

ohhhh.... VentMedic.... Yes....


1.  When eating Oreo's do you pull'em apart and lick the creamy center or do you just eat them?

2.  What is your favorite pizza?

3.  If you were unable to work in the profession you work in now, or the healthcare field period, what would you do?

4.  Grays Anatomy, ER, or Trauma:Life in the ER?

5.   Is your Christmas shopping done?


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Ooooh... yes.. lets do VentMedic.. everyone post questions you would like her to answer about herself.
> 
> 
> What's your favorite color?
> ...


 

1. Blue

2. Pass

3. You, BossyCow for your wilderness survival skills and John Haven "Jack" Emerson or Dr. Norman McSwain. 

4. Yes

5. Internet forums for RT and EMS




MedicPrincess said:


> ohhhh.... VentMedic.... Yes....
> 
> 
> 1. When eating Oreo's do you pull'em apart and lick the creamy center or do you just eat them?
> ...


 
1. No. I keep them together to scoop vanilla ice cream.

2. North Beach Pizza in SF: Combo 

3. Vineyard owner and wine maker

4. Don't watch any of those shows. I used to like House but they really muddled the hypothermia treatment the last time I watched it. 

5. Almost. Thank goodness for gift cards and a computer.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> Alright, *VentMedic* your turn!!!
> 
> 1) Which came first, the Chicken or the Egg?
> 2) Coke, Pepsi, or Dr Pepper?
> ...


 
1. Don't know. Just prefer roasted and scrambled.

2. Diet Coke

3. Bartender

4. Spanish well enough for Miami and San Diego.

5. No


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

*BossyCow*

*BossyCow*

1. Favorite clothes to wear outside of EMS?

2. Favorite musical artist?

3. If you had to leave Washington, what state would you choose to be your next home?

4. Favorite food to cook?

5. Last *GREAT* movie you saw?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 4, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> *BossyCow*
> 
> 1. Favorite clothes to wear outside of EMS?
> 
> ...



And about the desert island thing.. pick an island.. lets go!


----------



## sixmaybemore (Dec 4, 2008)

This has been fun to read! LOL at the questions about things like the Oreos. LOL.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2008)

Isn't it Bossy's turn to ask more questions?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon said:


> Isn't it Bossy's turn to ask more questions?



I will answer more questions if anyone has them.. otherwise I'll pick the next poor sap.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 6, 2008)

*OK Bossycow....fess up.*

(Ah, the dreaded Courier New font...).
1. Have you ever been treed or chased by wildife, and if so, by what (or whom)?
2. Have you read anything by Norm Maclean or his son John?
3. Dogs or cats?
4. Which scares you more, tornadoes or earthquakes?
5. What was the farthest from civilization you were when your ride broke down?


----------



## babygirl2882 (Dec 7, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> 3. If you had to leave Washington, what state would you choose to be your next home?
> 
> Oregon or maybe N.C



Yeah Oregon!

Sorry back on topic


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 7, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> (Ah, the dreaded Courier New font...).
> 1. Have you ever been treed or chased by wildife, and if so, by what (or whom)?
> 2. Have you read anything by Norm Maclean or his son John?
> 3. Dogs or cats?
> ...



1. Never been chased by wildlife but I've been accused in my past of chasing a wild life.

2. If he's the guy who wrote "River Runs Through It" yes... and he wrote another one about wildland firefighting that was a bit lame.

3. Both 2 dogs and three cats currently in residence.

4. I've been through both tornados and earthquakes. I can't say either of them 'scare' me. But of the two, I would guess tornados due to their unpredictability.

5. A friend of mine and I ran out of gas at 10pm in the middle of the eastern washington desert. This was in the pre-cell phone days. Outside of Benton City, WA. about 15 miles or so from Tri-cities.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay... hmmmm next victim.... Paging Jon


Mustard or Mayo?
What is your favorite month of the year and why?
What do you do on that day off, when you are stuck at home with nowhere to go?
Baths or showers?
Deoderant or Antiperspirant?
What does your ideal partner look like?
What do you feel is your most appealing trait?


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay... hmmmm next victim.... Paging Jon
> 
> 
> Mustard or Mayo?
> ...



1. Mayo
2. September/October - Fall. Cool enough, but not cold. Can work comfortably outside, and a fun time to go camping.
3. Time off? I haven't had a true day off in a while... I'm usually in clinicals on my days off... so when I do get a true day off, I sleep a lot, then putter around the house and maybe watch a movie or play some Halo.
4. Showers... quickly... the shorter, the more I can sleep before getting up.
5. Both?
6. Good sense of humor, able to hold their own both skills wise and physically (lifting, etc)... and someone I don't mind working with 40+ hours a week.
7. Good memory for oddball info - I can run off many of our protocols by memory, and I only have to see something done once to know how to do it - I pick up lots of computer programs fast. Oh, and I can identify about 20% of the county fire/ems tones.


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok... Next Victim: MedicPrincess

1.  Root Beer or Birch Beer?
2.  C.O.P.S. or ER?
3.  Have you ever used an IV catheter larger than 14ga?
4.  Ever own any oddball pets?
5.  What is your favorite movie?
6.  Which movie do you identify with more: Bringing out the Dead, or Mother, Jugs, and Speed?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2008)

Jon said:


> Ok... Next Victim: MedicPrincess
> 
> 1. Root Beer or Birch Beer?
> 2. C.O.P.S. or ER?
> ...


 
1.  Umm... Whats Birch Beer?  But pretty much anthing "beer" in BLAH to me... so can I choose Diet Pepsi or Vodka?

2.  C.O.P.S....  on a side note, C.O.P.S came and spent a month filming in the county I used to work for.  After a month they determined they didn't have enough worthwhile video to air it.  I just have to wonder where they were shooting.  But I believe you can find some of it on You Tube.

3.  Nah.  And I think I have only used a 14g once.

4.  A Dogfish, a Water Dragon, a Mynah Bird (most freaking annoying thing ever!!), and when I was a kid I maintained an Emergency Room and Hospital for worms....  Now not to many worms get themselves hurt, so most of them visited the "ER" after I ripped them in half so I could double my census!!!  

5.  Top Gun

6.  I haven't ever watched Bringing out the Dead, however I did read the book - twice (then my dog chewed it up.... apparently, he didn't apprieciate fine literature!).  I would say I relate more to MJS.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2008)

Im going for the ever ellusive LUNO!... and bonus points to the person that tracks him down and gets him here to answer these crazy questions.

1.  Are you a morning person or a night person?

2.  Which of your "friends" here have you actually met or see regularly?

3.  When you put your toilet paper on the holder, does the paper go over the top or under?

4.  If you could live the life of one person here on EMTLife for 48 hours, who would it be and why?

5.  Favorite Christmas Song?

and probably the most important one...to help me sleep better anyway...

6.  Boxer, Briefs, other?


----------



## Luno (Dec 11, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> Im going for the ever ellusive LUNO!... and bonus points to the person that tracks him down and gets him here to answer these crazy questions.
> 
> 1.  Are you a morning person or a night person?
> 
> ...



1. Night, definitely night person, definitely not a morning person... hehehe 
2. Let's see, I've met you, and Tricam
3. Like roller gauze, under
4. Probably Rid, I think I could learn a lot from him
5. It's Christmas (baby, please come home) by U2
6. hahaha, no sleep for you 

credit goes to both Jon and Bossy Cow who pinged me...


----------



## fma08 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Alright Luno*

1. Sig or Kimber?

2. Best EMS related prank you/co-worker has pulled?

3. Deer opener or fishing opener or both?

... we'll leave it at that.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2008)

Luno:


Favorite Jelly for a PB&J?
Apples or Oranges?
What was the last novel you read?
If you could own any vehicle.. price not a factor... what would it be?
Lead, follow or get out of the way?
Who was your best boss ever and why?


----------



## piranah (Dec 11, 2008)

lol.....getting to know everyone...nice


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2008)

So Piranah.. anything you would like to know about Luno?


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, this is still going. Yet no one has picked me,,,, feeling left out:sad:


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 11, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> wow, this is still going. Yet no one has picked me,,,, feeling left out:sad:



You and me both.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 11, 2008)

All right Wintz Here ya go.......

1.  First popular song you ever hear on the radio, the earliest year that you can  remember
2. French fries or onion rings and what do you use to dip them in

3.  The name of your elementary school and the name of your 3rd grade teacher

4.   First music concert you went to

Your turn Railfan!!

1.  Popular top 40 song that was playing the year you were born

2.  Most far away place you have visited and did you love it or hate it?

3. Did you go to your senior prom and what was the "theme"?

4.  Who is your favorite hero?


----------



## Luno (Dec 11, 2008)

*Okay, let's try and answer them...*



> Favorite Jelly for a PB&J?
> Apples or Oranges?
> What was the last novel you read?
> If you could own any vehicle.. price not a factor... what would it be?
> ...



1.   Strawberry
2.   Apples
3.   The Sanctuary by Raymond Khoury (he wrote "The Last Templar")
4.   I've always missed my Jeep (I had a '93 Jeep Wrangler with a 6" lift) but I love my truck 4x4 Ranger
5.   Hahaha, just get out of the way, I'll let you know if I need anyone to lead or follow...
6.   Probably in J.A. plenty of room to accomplish the mission



> 1. Sig or Kimber?
> 2. Best EMS related prank you/co-worker has pulled?
> 3. Deer opener or fishing opener or both?



1. Neither, but I guess if I have to pick it's Sig
2. Well, I had a rookie, and we just got to a restaurant to eat, I stepped outside for a minute, and waited until he had laid his card down for his order, then I came running back in, yelling that we were toned out on a cardiac... 
3. Oddly enough, I don't hunt, or really fish.  I do enjoy spear fishing back home though.

MedicPrincess, you've only used a 14 once???  I put a 12 in the top of my left hand ...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm gonna peg gillysauraus, if she hasn't already (omg I know I can't spell your username. Sorry!!!)

1. What kind of doctor do you want to be?

2. Where do you shop for clothes? 

3. What is your favorite aisle in wal-mart to explore?

5. What made you want to enter health care as a field?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 12, 2008)

LUNO-  Your not playing the game correctly....  We ask you...  You answer...  Now you have to as someone else....

A 12 in the back of the hand...  Wow...  You must have strong hands to handle something that big B)


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Your turn Railfan!!
> 
> 1.  Popular top 40 song that was playing the year you were born
> 
> ...



OK...Here we go:

1 - Rich Girl by Hall & Oates

2 - I don't travel much.  Prob the furthest I've been is Florida.  It was nice there except for when a dead Armadillo bumped into me when I was swimming at the beach.

3 - I did not go to my senior prom.  Wasn't allowed to because I got into trouble for something.

4 - Don't really have a favorite hero.  I do have alot of respect for the men and women who protect this great country and a huge thank you goes out to them.


OK....Now who is next???  Let's see....

BossyCow...Since you started this thread....I'm picking you.

1.) What's the worst job that you've ever had?  

2.) What's your favorite pizza topping?

3.) What's your favorite milkshake flavor?

4.) What's your favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

RailFan77 said:


> OK...Here we go:
> 
> 
> BossyCow...Since you started this thread....I'm picking you.
> ...



*I do not drink often. Amber fluids have gotten me into trouble, tequila is poison, I'm allergic to the sulfites in wine, the carbonation in beer hurts my stomach so on the rare occasion when I do drink, I have Stolies on the rocks*


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

EmtWintz:

You asked for it


What was the worst thing you ever did that got you in trouble in elementary school?
What color is your living room couch?
Do you own a mock turtleneck?
What article of clothing used to be your favorite, that you would die before wearing now?
What was your worst haircut/color/style experience?
What do you feel is the best thing about you?
What do your friends tell you is their favorite thing about you?
Have you ever had your heart broken?
Have you ever broken a heart?


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 12, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> All right Wintz Here ya go.......
> 
> 1.  First popular song you ever hear on the radio, the earliest year that you can  remember
> 2. French fries or onion rings and what do you use to dip them in
> ...



1. Something by Cindy Lauper
2. Both please with plenty of ketchup
3. Atlanta Elem with Mrs. Beecher
4. Kenny Chesney (in 2002) no joke.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 12, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> EmtWintz:
> 
> You asked for it
> 
> ...



1. I was an angle!!!
2. Tan microfiber (mixed with dog and cat fur)
3. A What????
4. Hypercolor shirts
5. I once tried to color my hair red. It ended up stop light red, was horrible. Spent 7 hours in the salon trying to fix it.
6. Sooooooo laid back
7. My sick twisted sense of humor. 
8. Not yet. I is tuff.
9. Might have


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 12, 2008)

Luno said:


> 1. Neither, but I guess if I have to pick it's Sig



So if not a Sig or Kimber, what then?


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> So if not a Sig or Kimber, what then?



I'm actually buying a sig soon ^_^ but off topic...


----------



## Luno (Dec 12, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> So if not a Sig or Kimber, what then?



Walther P99, or as I call it, Glock post Caveman...


----------



## Luno (Dec 12, 2008)

*Ugh, Princess...*

You should know this, you don't need big hands, you just need big veins... 

Okay, let's take a shot at this...

Grady_EMT

1. Favorite Bar in Buckhead?
2. Are Georgia Peaches better?
3. Worst Smell in the AMB?
4. Do you date in Public Service...(Fire/EMS/PD/Hosp) the groupies don't count?
5. Favorite EMS Pants?
6. Why did you start in EMS?
7. Who have you met from EMTLife in person?
8. What's your guilty pleasure? (PG13)


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

Luno said:


> Walther P99, or as I call it, Glock post Caveman...



I've always wanted to try one out, pretty nice?


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 13, 2008)

Luno said:


> You should know this, you don't need big hands, you just need big veins...
> 
> Okay, let's take a shot at this...
> 
> ...



And it's a Glock 23, 38, 30 for me.  The Walther is a nice weapon though.


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasha:


1) Favorite movie of all time?

2) Stranded on a tropical island, 3 items you would take with you?

3) Would you rather have Will Ferrall, Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale, or John Travolta on the island with you?

4) What kind of toilet paper do you use?

5) What kind of car do you drive?

6) Least favorite job you've held?

7) Favorite PG-13 guilty pleasure?
      (Stolen from Luno, I know, but I liked it)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

im not a fan of the p99. i love me my glocks though.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasha..... oooh yeah.. here we go.... everyone ask Sasha the real deep questions..


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 13, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Sasha..... oooh yeah.. here we go.... everyone ask Sasha the real deep questions..



I had deep questions?


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 13, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Sasha..... oooh yeah.. here we go.... everyone ask Sasha the real deep questions..



If you had the choice of being rich and hated or dirt poor and loved, which would it be?
Anyone feel free to answer


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Have done the dirt poor and been loved so to try something different...I would like to be rich and hated...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 13, 2008)

poor and have love, definantly


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 13, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> If you had the choice of being rich and hated or dirt poor and loved, which would it be?


 
I pity anyone who would be rich and hated, because they are missing the fullness of life and love.  I grew up in a house with few monetary concerns, but we were emotionally bankrupt from a familial standpoint. My wife grew up in a family with fewer material possessions, but an overwhelming sense of family love and strength.  Having experienced both, I'll take the latter over the former any day.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 13, 2008)

*Better to have loved and lost then to never have loved at all.....*

-_-Ah yes.... To be greatly loved and be poor, but yet at the same time, is being loved one of the greatest riches??????..........  Airwaygoddess has been up too long!!

Alright everone, here is a question, what is the longest amount of you have stayed up? B)


----------



## reaper (Dec 13, 2008)

72 hrs straight! Slept for 24 hrs after that.


----------



## NJN (Dec 13, 2008)

I think only 36 hrs. I love my bed too much to stay away from it for too long. Well any comfortable sleeping platform for that matter.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

rich and hated, hands down.


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2008)

I couldn't be dirt poor, but I couldn't be rich and hated.... TOOO MUCHHH!

Why do we drive and parkways and park on driveways?


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 13, 2008)

Someone once said that money can't buy happiness, I say Bull caca!!


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 14, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I'm gonna peg gillysauraus, if she hasn't already (omg I know I can't spell your username. Sorry!!!)
> 
> 1. What kind of doctor do you want to be?
> 
> ...



Oh jeeze...

1. I keep telling everyone I want to be a general practitioner, but I know I want to specialize in something. Cardiology and OB/GYN are at the top of my list!

2. Nordstrom, Nordstrom Rack, Target, and Wal-Mart. I had to think hard about it, because I haven't been shopping in a while! Stupid school.

3. My favorite aisle/section is the holiday section, hands down. I get really giddy about Christmas and holiday decoration products, it reminds me of home! When it's not Christmas time, I always goof around with my friends in the toy section and can be found looting through the cheap-o DVD bins.

4. ... Where's 4?!...

5. I can't explain why I entered the healthcare field. I just woke up one morning in high school and went, "Yeah, I want to be a doctor." And that was it. I entered EMS because the idea of fast-paced scenes and dead people scared me crudless, so I had to try it to know if it was really for me. I don't think EMS itself is really for me in the long run, but man has it deepened my love and respect for medicine!

Now I gotta think up a person!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2008)

1) Favorite movie of all time? Movie movie? Rent. My favorite DVD movie however, is UFC Ultimate Submissions DVD

2) Stranded on a tropical island, 3 items you would take with you? The two piggies and a boat to get off the island with.

3) Would you rather have Will Ferrall, Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale, or John Travolta on the island with you? John Travolta! I loved him in Hairspray!

4) What kind of toilet paper do you use? The white kind! I have no idea, whatever I grab whille zipping through the aisle on my way to the holiday aisle!

5) What kind of car do you drive? A crappy white 05 Hyundai accent. One day the battery died, but I was so pissed off I tried to will it to life by continually trying to start the car even though it was dead. It shorted out something in my electrical system and now my car has no radio or AC/Heat. So... I really hate my car. I really do.

6) Least favorite job you've held?: I worked at a travel company for a couple months. I hated it, because my job was to assist people over the phone sign up for a scam, basically. Once people started to realize it was a scam, I would sit for eight hours, staring at a computer screen and answering the three phone calls I got that day. Wasn't allowed to go online, wasn't allowed to play solitare on my cell phone. Just had to sit and stare. 

7) Favorite PG-13 guilty pleasure? Wifeswap, hands down. I feel bad for watching it, knowing full well that it's gonna be trashy and such, that the producers STRIVE for trashy, but I love it. I have my DVR set to record it!
(Stolen from Luno, I know, but I liked it)
__________________


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> If you had the choice of being rich and hated or dirt poor and loved, which would it be?
> Anyone feel free to answer



Dirt poor and loved so people would loan me money/their stuff.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2008)

*Rich. I could do good, then move if needed.*

Sorry Sasha! heh heh heh


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2008)

*All done?*

Newbies?


----------



## marineman (Dec 28, 2008)

Sasha said:


> My favorite DVD movie however, is UFC Ultimate Submissions DVD



Will you marry me <3

And I'll take rich and hated


----------



## imurphy (Jan 16, 2009)

BUZZERTTT: Shocking this back into life!

I'm gonna challenge SES4:

(1) What did you ALWAYS want to be when you grew up?

(2) What does S.E.S. stand for?

(3) Answer quickly: Would you rather dance in the rain, catch a train or feel no pain?

(4) Favourite movie and why?

(5) The secret to happiness is.......


----------



## SES4 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Good job "Shocking this back into life!"*



imurphy said:


> BUZZERTTT: Shocking this back into life!
> 
> I'm gonna challenge SES4:
> 
> ...




Haha.  And I will accept the challenge Ian!  

(1) What did you ALWAYS want to be when you grew up?

A Firefighter (talk about knowing what one wants to do!), Police Officer (who knows, I still may go to the dark side LOL), or something medical (Medic, Nurse, PA, NOT a doctor).

(2) What does S.E.S. stand for?

S= Sarah E= Elizabeth (My First and Middle Names), and S= LAST name.  

(3) Answer quickly: Would you rather dance in the rain, catch a train or feel no pain?

Catch a train man.  I strongly dislike rain and feeling no pain is unhuman.  Pain is an intrinsic part of human life.  It reminds one that one is alive, it serves as a protective reminder and hopefully preventative measure against making the same painful mistakes one made in ones past.  THIS IS JUST MY TAKE ON THIS.  Sorry if I got a tad philosophical.  

(4) Favourite movie and why?

I honestly do not have one.  I have a very diverse cinematic palate.  Here is a portion of a list that I had to type up for a class I took while in college.  Each of these films I have thoroughly enjoyed for one reason or another:  
The Namesake, Monsoon Wedding, Twelve Angry Men, To Kill a Mockingbird, It's a Wonderful Life, Mean Girls, She Hate Me, I Think I Love My Wife, Save the Last Dance, Shrek, Son In Law, The Interpreter, The Bourne Identity, The Bourne Supremacy, The Bourne Ultimatum, National Treasure, National Treasure: Book of Secrets, The Last King of Scotland, Blood Diamond, Oceans Eleven, Oceans Twelve, Oceans Thirteen, The Italian Job, American Beauty, Malcolm X, American History X, The Manchurian Candidate, Schindlers List, Bend It Like Beckham, The Mighty Ducks, Remember the Titans, We Are Marshall, Kids, The Da Vinci Code, Little Women, Y Tu Mamá También, Il Postino, The Great Debaters, A League Of Their Own, Amistad, Persepolis, Hotel Rwanda, Munich, Atonement, Control Room, Farenheit 9/11, Thank You for Smoking, Bowling for Columbine, The Doctor, Toy Story, Happy Feet, Madagascar, Over the Hedge, I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry

(5) The secret to happiness is.......

The secret to happiness.... WOW.  This is a tough inquiry!  I do believe that KEY reasons I am so happy and content are the following: 1.) I have a true love and passion for my current career and what it is evolving into.  So therefore I do not feel like I am "working, working" generally. 2.) I have a wonderful network of friends all over the world.  No matter how far away we are from each other my good friends and I keep in touch and know that distance means nothing, it is the bond that matters!  We also over the years have allowed each other to grow and change.  3.) My family is amazing.  I am certain that without them I would not be where I am today.  The good, bad, and indifferent are taken into account in that statement.   

There we go Ian.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 16, 2009)

What the hey... I'll play.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2009)

*Kempo, ask 41 some questions, then vice versa.*

Don't just stand there, dance!!B)


----------



## Sasha (Jan 17, 2009)

For IGOR!!!

1) What is your homicidial cat's name?

2) If you weren't in photography or EMS, what kind of job would you hold?

3) Do you want children? If so, how many, what kind, and any names?

4) Can you do an Irish jig?

5) Marry me? 
(Ok, I couldn't think of a fifth question and I wanted to make it 5 questions.)


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 17, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Don't just stand there, dance!!B)



huh? mycrofft what do you mean


----------



## imurphy (Jan 17, 2009)

1) What is your homicidial cat's name?

His FULL name is Mango Meows-aolt. It was the name the breeder gave him, so just stuck with it. But he's so pretty and cute!

2) If you weren't in photography or EMS, what kind of job would you hold?

Well I used to be an IT professional. But couldn't hack sitting at a desk all the time! I dont know if I'd go back to it, maybe, I could work as a space marine!

3) Do you want children? If so, how many, what kind, and any names?

Not too sure yet. But they would have to be good Irish names. People can't really pronounce Irish names over here.

4) Can you do an Irish jig?

Of course! I actually did Irish dancing lessons back in the day! heh! It was loads of fun!

5) Marry me? 
(Ok, I couldn't think of a fifth question and I wanted to make it 5 questions.)

Ahh! Who could say no to Sashy!


----------



## imurphy (Jan 17, 2009)

SES4 said:


> (3) Answer quickly: Would you rather dance in the rain, catch a train or feel no pain?
> 
> Catch a train man.  I strongly dislike rain and feeling no pain is unhuman.  Pain is an intrinsic part of human life.  It reminds one that one is alive, it serves as a protective reminder and hopefully preventative measure against making the same painful mistakes one made in ones past.  THIS IS JUST MY TAKE ON THIS.  Sorry if I got a tad philosophical.



Wow! Good answer. And I just stole that from a movie! (10 points for anyone who knows the reference!)


----------



## Second (Jan 17, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Wow! Good answer. And I just stole that from a movie! (10 points for anyone who knows the reference!)



The Recuit

I'll play in the game


----------



## imurphy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok Second Let's learn a little about you!

1) If you were stuck on a desert island, what 3 items would you bring?

2) What coutries have you visited, and where would you like to go? And Why?

3) What is the last movie you watched?

4) "And Shepherds we shall be. For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand. Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee. And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti." - What movie is this from? No googleing!

5) Have you ever had your identity stolen? If not, what's your mother's maiden name, SSN.....


----------



## medicdan (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, I'm in. I guess I'll direct these questions to the next person who answers.

1) What was your high school biology teacher's name? 

2) If you could take three movies, what movies would you take for a 3-hour tour (boat ride)? 

3) What ER character are you most like?

4) What color is the paint in your bedroom?

5) "Who is your daddy, and what does he do?" No, sorry, but really, what is the occupation of your father? (extra points for IDing the movie reference)


----------



## Second (Jan 17, 2009)

1) If you were stuck on a desert island, what 3 items would you bring?
a collier full of Bud Light, lighter fluid, and a few signal flairs

2) What coutries have you visited, and where would you like to go? And Why?
no countries only states right now 12 so far. Ireland Scotland Japan Austrailia there's more but I dont think yall want to hear them all

3) What is the last movie you watched?
Mars Attacks, watching it now...

4) "And Shepherds we shall be. For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand. Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee. And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti." - What movie is this from? No googleing!
PLEASE I dont even have to google that one Boondock Saints awesome movie!

5) Have you ever had your identity stolen? If not, what's your mother's maiden name, SSN..... 
No, and mother passed so her's wouldnt do you any good


----------



## SES4 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Why Thank You *



imurphy said:


> Wow! Good answer. And I just stole that from a movie! (10 points for anyone who knows the reference!)



Why thank you Ian!


----------



## Second (Jan 20, 2009)

but can you guess what movie my sig is from, please no google


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Second said:


> but can you guess what movie my sig is from, please no google



Batman. Joker says it. I actually said it tonight.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'll play.


L&S, why dont you answer this:
Okay, I'm in. I guess I'll direct these questions to the next person who answers.

1) What was your high school biology teacher's name?

2) If you could take three movies, what movies would you take for a 3-hour tour (boat ride)?

3) What ER character are you most like?

4) What color is the paint in your bedroom?

5) "Who is your daddy, and what does he do?" No, sorry, but really, what is the occupation of your father? (extra points for IDing the movie reference)


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Mr. Korper

2. Batman, Anchorman, Inside Man

3. Not sure

4. White

5. Licensed clinical social worker and for the bonus points: Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Second (Jan 20, 2009)

you know we ought to make a "movie quotes" thread with so meany being passed around


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2009)

emt-student said:


> L&S, why dont you answer this:
> Okay, I'm in. I guess I'll direct these questions to the next person who answers.
> 
> 1) What was your high school biology teacher's name?
> ...




1) Leslie (But I called her mom)


2) Do they have to equal 3 hours? If not: Casio Royal, Blood Dimond, and Ben-Hur (I know, I know....) If the have to equal 3 hours......I don't really know.

3) HA! I've never been asked that? Well......I know who I'm NOT like: Gates

4) Bher Premioum Paint's Swiss Coffee. 

5) My dad is a blueberry/home farm farmer in Washington state. (No Idea on the movie)


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 20, 2009)

*Favorite movie quote?*

*"I've been waiting my whole life to :censored: up like this".*


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, we're doing favorite movie quotes now? 

Igor should get this:
"So today's lesson is, you kill each other off till there's only one left. Nothing's against the rules. "


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Monty Python?


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, not Monty Python.  I knew that much, but I had to look it up.  And I'd say its not from anything near a mainstream flick.  Interesting review I found tho.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 22, 2009)

Favorite movie quote:  "I never met a man in more urgent need of a B:censored:w j:censoredb!"


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks, Chimpie, got carried away.*

(It was appropriate I guess?:blush


----------



## fma08 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Favorite Movie Quote*

Now we gotta make the best of it, improvise, adapt to the environment, Darwin, s*** happens, I Ching, whatever man, we gotta roll with it. B)


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 22, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Favorite movie quote:  "I never met a man in more urgent need of a B:censored:w j:censoredb!"



That would be my former boss.  I thought that every day.  

Favorite movie quote:
If it's our time to die, it's our time. All I ask is, if we have to give these b7s our lives... WE GIVE 'EM HELL BEFORE WE DO!


----------



## NJN (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two favorite quotes other than the one listed in the signature. One movie and one TV.

The movie: 
Gunny Hartman: [chanting] This is my rifle. This is my gun.
Recruits: This is for fighting. This is for fun. 

The other one is:

"I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know nothing" - Sgt. Schultz


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hartman was in "Full Metal Jacket"*

R. Lee Ermy


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 22, 2009)

one of my favorites:

Bart: Work here is done. I'm needed elsewhere now. I'm needed wherever outlaws rule the West, wherever innocent women and children are afraid to walk the streets, wherever a man cannot live in simple dignity, wherever a people cry out for justice.
Crowd: Bull:censored:
Bart: All right, you caught me. Speaking the plain truth is getting pretty:censored: dull around here.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Nope, not Monty Python.  I knew that much, but I had to look it up.  And I'd say its not from anything near a mainstream flick.  Interesting review I found tho.



Very good movie, too. You should check it out some time, I could probably send it to you, I have it on my computer :] The sequel is good too.


----------



## marineman (Jan 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh, we're doing favorite movie quotes now?
> 
> Igor should get this:
> "So today's lesson is, you kill each other off till there's only one left. Nothing's against the rules. "



I forget the name of the movie but is it the one with Steve Austin in it?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

marineman said:


> I forget the name of the movie but is it the one with Steve Austin in it?



Unless Steve Austin is Japanese, no.

I kind of cheated, no it isn't mainstream but it's one of my favorite movies and books of all time.

Battle Royale. Check it out. Something for everyone, deep meanings, mindless violence, and girls in skirts!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Battle Royale. Check it out. Something for everyone, deep meanings, mindless violence, and girls in skirts!




lol!

10 characters


----------



## marineman (Jan 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> girls in skirts!



Say no more, I'll watch


----------



## Second (Jan 23, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Now we gotta make the best of it, improvise, adapt to the environment, Darwin, s*** happens, I Ching, whatever man, we gotta roll with it. B)



great movie as well, Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 23, 2009)

96 hours during a disaster. Slept for almost a week afterward.


Airwaygoddess said:


> -_-Ah yes.... To be greatly loved and be poor, but yet at the same time, is being loved one of the greatest riches??????.......... Airwaygoddess has been up too long!!
> 
> Alright everone, here is a question, what is the longest amount of you have stayed up? B)


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 23, 2009)

Second said:


> great movie as well, Big Trouble in Little China






> s*** happens, I Ching, whatever man, we gotta roll with it.



Someone told me once that all Iching readings can be summarized as "Don't pick at it, it'll spread"


----------



## fma08 (Jan 23, 2009)

Second said:


> great movie as well, Big Trouble in Little China



While Big Trouble in Little China is great, believe me, I'm a big fan of Jack Burton and the Pork Chop Express, that was Collateral. Good try though ^_^

It's all in the reflexes.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 24, 2009)

From my all time favorive movie........     "Willow you idiot!!'
    From the movie Willow......... ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 24, 2009)

*Willow?!*

Ooh, I'm really scared. No! Don't! There's a- a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!"


----------



## Second (Jan 24, 2009)

Airwaygoddess said:


> From my all time favorive movie........     "Willow you idiot!!'
> From the movie Willow......... ^_^



man I havent seen that movie in so long, can anybody guess this one..

"BIG ba da boom"


----------



## Meursault (Jan 25, 2009)

Second said:


> man I havent seen that movie in so long, can anybody guess this one..
> 
> "BIG ba da boom"


 
The Fifth Element?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 25, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Ooh, I'm really scared. No! Don't! There's a- a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!"



Oh, I'm sorry! Peck! Peck! Peck, peck, peck, peck, peck, peck, peck!


----------



## Second (Jan 25, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> The Fifth Element?



yep

10 charters


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> The Fifth Element?



Every so often I refer to my school ID (since a bunch of the doors I go through require me to swipe my card) as a "multipass."


----------



## Meursault (Jan 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Every so often I refer to my school ID (since a bunch of the doors I go through require me to swipe my card) as a "multipass."



http://mooltipaz.ytmnd.com/


----------

